# Bahama's Bonefish Flys for sale



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

those sure are nice!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Please excuse my ignorance, but what makes them Bahama's Flys vs. something for your typical waters?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Capt. you are ignorant...they are made in the Bahama's 

There are little critters that are on the bonefish menu in the Bahamas that are not available or as common here. Different region different food source. Localized patterns. Match the hatch.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Flys for the Bahama's are generally small, most times a lighter color, have more flash, and are a bit lighter in wieght for wading and rather shallow flats use. The ones I'm selling are mostly tried and proven Bahama's flys. Some in this offering are larger and do have added wieght for deeper work.

With Keys type flys you need a bit more wieght for some deeper water and some current (although in summer you do fish some rather shallow flats). In fact, some flys are almost a very light jig so they get down rapidly in say 2-3 feet of water, sometimes it will be mixed with high wind and heavy current. Colorwise, brown variations are best mixed with other colors per area. Also, eyes on flys, etc as learned for an area.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Bill, nice looking collection you have there, well worth the money you're asking. I also agree with your differentiation, but I think quite of few of those would draw positive attention from stateside bones too.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Flys for the Bahama's are generally small, most times a lighter color, have more flash, and are a bit lighter in wieght for wading and rather shallow flats use. The ones I'm selling are mostly tried and proven Bahama's flys. Some in this offering are larger and do have added wieght for deeper work.


That was the info I was looking for.  Having never fished the Bahamas... yet... I was curious how they differed from what is typically tied here.

Cheers


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > Flys for the Bahama's are generally small, most times a lighter color, have more flash, and are a bit lighter in wieght for wading and rather shallow flats use. The ones I'm selling are mostly tried and proven Bahama's flys. Some in this offering are larger and do have added wieght for deeper work.
> 
> 
> That was the info I was looking for.   Having never fished the Bahamas... yet... I was curious how they differed from what is typically tied here.
> ...


Jan, Bill touched on it in his explanation, but the primary differences have more to do with the typical flats we have here vs the Bahamas than different species of bonefish. If we had has much sandy beach and/or hard coral flats here in the states the fly patterns wouldn't differ so much. Similarly, fly pattern choices for fishing for bonefish over turtle grass flats in the Key's or somewhere in the Bahamas would be about the same. 

Although, recent research has shown there are more species of bonefish in this region of the world than was previously known, I think the jury is still out on what flies might work best for one species or the other under the similar conditions, especially since they can't be identified without a DNA test and different species appear to have been caught from the same school of fish in the same place. 

If you're interested here's a good starting point...
http://www.tarbone.org/fish-info/bonefish-puzzle.html


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

> I think quite of few of those would draw positive attention from stateside bones too.


I am by no means an expert but the last time I was in Florida Keys Outfitters they were explaining to me how keys bonefish dont like a lot of flash and bright colors because they are more pressured than their brothers to the east. 

Any who those look like awesome flies at an awesome price. The right buyer finds these and they will be very happy


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Actually, research and tagging programs have shown that some bonefish make the open crossing from Florida to the Bahamas. I believe it was the University of Miami's Tarpon and Bonefish program that discovered this. Pretty cool, when you thing about it [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I am by no means an expert but the last time I was in Florida Keys Outfitters they were explaining to me how keys bonefish dont like a lot of flash and bright colors because they are more pressured than their brothers to the east.


Oh OK, if Sandy and those guys told you that then none of these flies will work South of Key Biscayne and west of the Florida Straits, don't even bother trying, you're just going to fail miserably. But if you're the stubborn type, all but maybe a handful of the fly's on the left side of the box might work if you present them well.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Actually, research and tagging programs have shown that some bonefish make the open crossing from Florida to the Bahamas. I believe it was the University of Miami's Tarpon and Bonefish program that discovered this. Pretty cool, when you thing about it [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


the link I posted above has links to all that stuff plus Dr Ault's email address as RSMAS etc.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank for all the very learned information. Speaking of where Bones are, I have had many reports that they have been rather previlant up in the St Lucie area. Also one fellow said he catches them fairly regularly in the surf in the Haulover Beach area. I'm quite sure there are many other locations that we don't hear of because they are caught by people that really don't care about them, and don't mention it to others. Anyhow, somebody buy these flys please.


----------



## ghillhouse (May 2, 2010)

Are those still available? Thanks.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes they are.


----------

